# [gimp] 3 Fragen



## fluessig (22. November 2002)

Ich habe GIMP unter Windows laufen. Ein paar Fragen beschäftigen mich:

1. Wenn ich eine Auswahl ziehe, so sehe ich die Randlinien beim erstellen nicht (ich weiß nicht was ich markiere!). Wie bekommt man so eine flimmernde Linie wie in anderen Grafikprogrammen?

2. Es ist immer eine gestrichelte Linie um das Bild. Diese stört bei kleiner Zoomstufe enorm - kann man die irgendwie wegbekommen?

3. Gibt es Erweiterungen, damit ich im gif format abspeichern kann?

Thanx in beyond - fluessig


----------



## fluessig (27. November 2002)

Ok 3. hab ich mir jetzt selbst beantwortet. Auf http://www.gimp.org/~tml/gimp/win32/
gibts das file zum download. Gimp Anwender scheinen bei Tutorials nicht stark vertreten zu sein (es kommt ja auch nicht an PS ran - aber das kann sich halt nicht jeder leisten)


----------



## Sovok (27. November 2002)

1. mist ich weiss grad ned welche tastenkombination des war
ich glaub alt+t oder u    oder strg+t oder u
2. muss nachschaun... antwort gibts später
3. 
No GIFs?

Because of patent issues with the LZW compression algorithm the installer does not install the ability to save GIF files. To be able to do this, make sure that either you are in a country where Unisys doesn't have a patent on the LZW algorithm, or that you have a license from Unisys. Then download the file gimp-gif-1.2.3-20020310.zip (from a server in Finland). Unzip and put the gif.exe in your GIMP plug-ins folder. 

quelle: http://www.gimp.org/~tml/gimp/win32/


----------



## fluessig (27. November 2002)

Cool. Alt + t wars.
Danke


----------

